# Library Spotlight - Albion Neo



## Cory Pelizzari (Feb 2, 2020)

Get it here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-neo/
Free Patches & Multis: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o1j81h5wxfqh68i/AACdpFXEbQDmYMy0T4N0oGuga?dl=0
Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/


----------



## jonesdip (Feb 3, 2020)

Totally brilliant and convincing and thorough. Thank you Cory. Best reviews on youTube


----------



## gussunkri (Feb 3, 2020)

Well done! This is the first demo, review or walkthrough to have sparked my interest in Neo.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Feb 3, 2020)

Finally an indipendent look in detail.

Thank you for your time, Cory. Highly appreciated!


----------



## Mars (Feb 3, 2020)

gussunkri said:


> Well done! This is the first demo, review or walkthrough to have sparked my interest in Neo.



Same here, thanks Cory !


----------



## Rich4747 (Feb 3, 2020)

Bravo, Excellent content Corey. Neo was not on my list now it is. I do not have any spitfire libraries so I see the value for me.


----------



## Wolf68 (Feb 3, 2020)

well done. very informative!


----------



## TheKRock (Feb 3, 2020)

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Get it here: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/albion-neo/
> Free Patches & Multis: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o1j81h5wxfqh68i/AACdpFXEbQDmYMy0T4N0oGuga?dl=0
> Support my work: https://www.patreon.com/corypelizzari
> Buy my albums: https://corypelizzari.bandcamp.com/



This is great Cory! I am convinced I am getting this library now because of your awesome review!


----------



## devonmyles (Feb 3, 2020)

Excellent stuff...


----------



## emilio_n (Feb 3, 2020)

Great review! Not easy to keep the GAS away mow...


----------



## 2chris (Feb 6, 2020)

This is great, and yours is the first review that's actually seriously got me contemplating a buy. Ugh...

I like that you don't mince words if something sucks, and you always give great examples of how you like to use a library. Thanks for this.


----------

